
Socialtext Goes Freemium With Socialtext Free 50  - CalmQuiet
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/23/socialtext-goes-freemium-with-socialtext-free-50/
======
FluidDjango
I can't find any major drawback to their _free_ version: just "support non-
available". It means that it's hosted on their server, but should be fully
functional -- and a good way to test drive the process.

For those of us who might aspire to offer related services, it's also a nice
way to experience SN's vision of collaborative software.

